

Paper Chase (Vanity Fair's skewering of JP Morgan Chase's CEO) - cs702
http://www.vanityfair.com/magazine/2012/07/graydon-carter-on-jamie-dimon-jpmorgan

======
cs702
Background: <http://www.vanityfair.com/magazine/2011/04/graydon-201104>

